# Star Trout 8lb 6oz upper coast



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Yesterday,I weighed in a 29 7/8" Trout in the upper coast division.The weight was 8lb 6oz.I missed a possibly larger fish the cast before thinking it was a huge shark,I pulled the lure away and recast a few feet away and she killed it.I will be posting pictures soon.I had forgotten my camera so I'm waiting for my buddies to forward me a few photos.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Sweet! What body of water?


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

I was in the surf.I have been having great sucess in the sandy water.If the 20 mile bouy is 2.3' or less I don't care about water clairity.I love the sandy water you just have to slow down and be persistant.....


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Congrat's on your catch. :cheers:


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I love the surf as well. What did lure did she take?


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanx WillieP, She had a mouthfull of Mirrorlure She Dog Silver Belly Chartreause back....Thats my 3rd trout over 8 plus this year and 2 have been on She Dogs....


----------



## ICAST4REDS (Jul 24, 2008)

congrats bro and thanks for the report


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I agree with you sneeky, I think those bigger surf running trout like it a litter sandier because they can ambush their prey without being detected so soon. I lost a good yesterday in the surf, she hit a 51MR18 and wanted not part of it after she hit it!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanx, SilverS,& Fishin Shallow,I'll be there every day till the tourney ends...Got a week to go and looks like I need another ounce or 2....


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Come on Barham...send a brother some photos...


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet! Congrats!!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!! I missed one yesterday that looked like a bowling ball was tossed at my top. If it was a trout I'm sure it would have been a big one! I'm guessing that the surf is going to be the only place to catch a big fish before the star is over. I hope it's flat friday, wish I could take tomorrow off.
--Hop


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

I saw those photos hellova fish Rick!


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks guy's...give me a shout Snake...I'll dial you in on local....I'm going in the morning EARLY...4AM....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

*YEAH HE DID*



sneekypete said:


> Thanx WillieP, She had a mouthfull of Mirrorlure She Dog Silver Belly Chartreause back....Thats my 3rd trout over 8 plus this year and 2 have been on She Dogs....


 i was there shes a pig! sneekypetes the MAN! i also seen the other 2 8 lbers.. ALL WE CAUGHT WERE HUGE GAFFTOPS ON TOP! yesterday sneekypete showed us up AGAIN!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

sneekypete said:


> Come on Barham...send a brother some photos...


 ALL I GOTS PHONE PHOTOS AND I DONT HAVE THAT WIRE TO CONNECT PHONE TO COMPUTER Ray cor has em on digital camera he will post em!


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

You don't need that wire. Pic message that photo to your personal email address just like you would to another buddy's phone. Then resize the photo from your computer and post the pic.



dbarham said:


> ALL I GOTS PHONE PHOTOS AND I DONT HAVE THAT WIRE TO CONNECT PHONE TO COMPUTER Ray cor has em on digital camera he will post em!


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

SWEET. We need pictures!!!!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

dbarham said:


> i was there shes a pig! sneekypetes the MAN! i also seen the other 2 8 lbers.. ALL WE CAUGHT WERE HUGE GAFFTOPS ON TOP! yesterday sneekypete showed us up AGAIN!


Here's a post I did on the sandy water over a month ago.A month later and I stuck to my pattern and ended up with this fish the only difference was this fish came on a top water due to the conditions at the time....which were darkness and relative calm water.....



sneekypete said:


> Don't worry about the water if it's sandy the fish are still there...actually I've been fishing the sandier spots and shying away from the green water....I've been catching them all week in the sandy water from the pass to the mouth of the brazos....Chart. Morrorlure with a nose ring.....throw that thang out let it sink and work it real hard for 10 jerks and let it sit....hang on there hitting it while it sinks back down....


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Well.....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

*pics*



speckledred said:


> Well.....


 ithink sneekypetes fishin he will post them i promise.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

look forward to seeing them.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

fatrat82 said:


> You don't need that wire. Pic message that photo to your personal email address just like you would to another buddy's phone. Then resize the photo from your computer and post the pic.[/QUOTEim trying now if you will walk me through i will i never posted pics b4 im not too internet savvy im sending photo to email now


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

pm me your e mail anyone? i cant figure this picture stuff.. my wife can show me when she comes unless someone pm me their e mail and i will send em and yall can do it


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

gilberts helping stay tuned! thanks gilbert


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

dbarham said:


> gilberts helping stay tuned! thanks gilbert


 while ricks fishin im pullin my hair out tryin to post pics arghhh


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

here you go.....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yeahh boy you did it!! check sneekypetes other post for some nice pics of winter trout. he IS ON EM! and he is stressing them out hahhahah


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

nice fat girl...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

*for those that can't view photobucket*

here it is again


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome fish congratulations on a big girl


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

all i heard was shes big as my leg!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I think I recognized that telephone pole.....


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats


----------



## lopakaonohanapaa (Oct 24, 2006)

What a hog Rick !. You almost got the mount done with all the specks over 8# 's ?


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats!!!! Nice catch!!!!


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks, Gilbert and everyone for the acculades.
I was in the water at 4:30 this morning same spot....bait was everywhere...
I had 1 blowup,from a small fish....
Just a quick shout out to the fellow 2cooler I met this morning....Don't woory about the off color water as you saw there's a ton of fish in that area....


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Good job Rick...Nice lookin fish!

Biggie


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

nice work Rick - did you have your teaser out?


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad to meet you today SneekyPete. I ended up with just 4 but I lost a huge one as you can see from my post Surfside Access 4. The thrill of the hunt only this time I mis-fired.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Good onya, Pete! Nice sow!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice fish....


----------



## fightinaggies (Mar 30, 2008)

congrats man!!! Sounds like a hell of a fishing year so far!


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

When I grow up I wanna be just like sneakypete.


----------

